# Runco RS-1100 failed - repair or replace?



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

After about five year's use, my projector went south. I'm not completely certain whether or not the timing is coincidental, but I had just added a PC to the setup. The PC applied yet another update, and during the reboot, when the video mode changed, I was treated to this image (well, this is actually from the cable box, but the right side looked the same - taken with my phone). 









All I know thus far is that the projector needs a new video processor PCB and that it's a _very expensive_ part. How expensive, I don't yet know, but I wonder how much sense it makes to spend a couple grand repairing it in light of the dramatic change in the projector landscape over the past few years. The thing is, although I haven't really caught it with a photograph, the image the RS-1100 projects is incredible. I say that I don't care about 3D, but I could be mistaken. There are some awfully attractive looking projectors for under $4,000. 

BTW, the only reason I purchased the Runco in the first place was because my dealer let me 'steal' it from him. This isn't the best time for such a purchase, but if I'm in for a penny, I'm in for a pound. I have looked into a few possible replacements and found at least one that won't work because my throw distance is out of range - lots to consider. What do the projector gurus here have to say?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

In 5 years the projector field has grown and has improved dramatically. If your thinking spending a thousand or more to repair it I just dont see there being any benefit. Yes, for under $4000 you can get something that would out preform what you currently have.


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

Update - I now have a price for the repair. It'll work out to $1,400 and I'm already in for the shipping and diagnosis fees. So, figure about $1,100. In my opinion, that falls in the repair range. In a few more years, the landscape will be completely different again. Just as they all seem to be 3D now, they'll all be 4K by then - and affordable. I think I'll put off the replacement for a few more years and just get it repaired.

Thanks Tony, but the Runco is exceptional at what it does, and that's all I really need for my makeshift 'theater'. It's first and foremost a music room. I can't do more than the 92", 16:9 screen I have now. This will sting a bit, but I think it's the right choice for me.


----------

